# One heck of an Estate Sale in Michigan.



## Crazy8 (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/MI/Ypsilanti/48197/808668


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 3, 2015)

The day before AA show and only 15 minutes away!
   Too Bad it's not at night....


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 3, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> The day before AA show and only 15 minutes away!
> Too Bad it's not at night....




Absentee bids accepted....  You don't even need to be there!


----------



## RustyK (Feb 3, 2015)

Tall tank Ranger, who would want that?


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 3, 2015)

And only 18% buyers premium.


----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like the Ranger is back on the market....









						Antique Ranger Boys Bicycle - Nov 13, 2020 | Donley Auctions in IL
					

Antique Ranger Boys Bicycle, All original paint, original leather seat, original tank, great untouched condition, ori... Item was passed




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------

